# Baikal Help Please



## bfriendly (May 6, 2017)

Hey folks, hoping one of ya'll can help me. I have a Baikal Shotgun and am trying to replace the stock(maybe fore end too) but dont know what to get that will fit

My choke is a truchoke-the long one and not a straight up Remington...........guess that's what I get for buying a russian made gun

can you tell buy the long stock screw which gun is interchangable if any?


http://huntsfish.com/images/MP153_Part_list.jpg


----------



## GLS (May 7, 2017)

Finding Baikal parts may still be a problem because of the Ukraine issue and embargo.  A substitute screw probably requires metric threads.  Baikal makes a sturdy gun for sure.  The parent company makes the Kalashnikov.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 7, 2017)

Go on Boyd's website.


----------

